# F-16 Startup.



## sunny91 (Mar 7, 2007)

Hi; I have found this..

Sunny


----------



## Saberstrike (Mar 13, 2007)

What's the music?


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 13, 2007)

Dire Straits - Money for Nothing (with Sting)


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 13, 2007)

Most purpose built aircraft in my opinion. Looks like a killer shark. If any airplane other the than the P-40 was made for sharks teeth it is the viper.

By the way, the lacadaisical attitude of the maintenance guys around a 25,000lb thrust engine is pathetic.

And does anyone no what kind of gas turbine is used for the F-16 APU and how much SHP it has?


----------



## CRASHGATE3 (Mar 14, 2007)

Matt..have you tried www.f16.net 
click-forum
click-procedures
Everything about the f16 written by fixers/maintenance/pilots
Quite a lot about engine starting etc (nuts and bolts type stuff)


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 14, 2007)

won't let me on for some reason.


----------



## CRASHGATE3 (Mar 15, 2007)

Sorry Matt...
try f-16.net
it comes up as three-four-nine f-16.net thats the one


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 15, 2007)

I don't know the output of the F-16 APU but I think it runs off of hydrazine - nasty stuff.


----------



## CRASHGATE3 (Mar 15, 2007)

The way i read it (and please correct me if not right) is that the f16 doesnt have an APU as such,but a JFS..which is jet fuel starter.
When the pilot starts the engine it empties a hydraulic accumulator (3000psi) which spins a hydraulic motor.I thought this motor uses jet fuel and spins up to rapid speed which in turn spins the main engine via a gearbox and clutch.
The accumulator then refills and is used for another start or the wheel brakes
The f16 has an EPU (emergency power unit) and that uses hydrazine but i think that can only be used for 10 mins.I dont think this is used for the engine, just controls /landing gear etc......but like I said please correct if wrong.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 15, 2007)

CRASHGATE3 said:


> The way i read it (and please correct me if not right) is that the f16 doesnt have an APU as such,but a JFS..which is jet fuel starter.
> When the pilot starts the engine it empties a hydraulic accumulator (3000psi) which spins a hydraulic motor.I thought this motor uses jet fuel and spins up to rapid speed which in turn spins the main engine via a gearbox and clutch.
> The accumulator then refills and is used for another start or the wheel brakes
> The f16 has an EPU (emergency power unit) and that uses hydrazine but i think that can only be used for 10 mins.I dont think this is used for the engine, just controls /landing gear etc......but like I said please correct if wrong.


I think you're correct on everything - the hydrazinre motor is used for emergencies.


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 15, 2007)

Very interesting. A modern version of the shotgun starters. Modern aircraft have so many diverse sources of power that it is truly amazing. Aux Power Units, permanent magnet generators, batteries, Ram Air Turbines, etc in addition of the EPU and JFS that you mention. But hydrazine? Man that's caustic!


----------



## Royzee617 (Apr 1, 2007)

Hi Sunny! Hope you are feeling fine!
Cheers
Roy


----------



## Royzee617 (Apr 1, 2007)

So, the F16 is not a 'twin-engined' plane then? It amuses me that quite a few planes are not what they seem in the engine department. 

Most airliners had/have an auxiliary power source. Years ago you could find the kind of engine that powers a Provost trainer lurking in the tail of a plane like the VC10 (maybe). So in that example the VC10 is strictly a five-engined plane. I wonder which was the first jet to do this.

Personally I like the sight and sound of planes like the Canberra and Vampire firing up. Great noise and loads of black smoke. Especially when they did it in a line up, one after the other. Wow.


----------



## mkloby (Apr 1, 2007)

Royzee617 said:


> So, the F16 is not a 'twin-engined' plane then? It amuses me that quite a few planes are not what they seem in the engine department.



Why would the F-16 seem to have more than one engine?


----------



## Royzee617 (Apr 1, 2007)

Have watched the clip now and... I know I have said this before but... why oh why do the people who make these clips insist on ruining it with a superfluous soundtrack FCS? I like the song but what I want to hear is the engine.

BTW I agree about those dozy tech's lounging around so close to the jet. They seem to be chatting too. Whaaat?

Would have been so nice to hear those Vipers getting aloft in full burner. Oh well, back to kicking the cat.


----------



## v2 (Apr 1, 2007)

F16+ Dire Straits- I like it!


----------

